# help!!!! there turning yellow



## bongzilla420 (Mar 21, 2006)

i am useing florescents and potting soil and i am watering with bottled spring water and the leafs on the bottom are starting to turn yellow what am i doing wrong??


----------



## Insane (Mar 21, 2006)

What kind of ferts (if any) are you using? How often are you watering?


----------



## bongzilla420 (Mar 22, 2006)

i got miricle grow slow release all purpose and im watering every 2 days or wen ever its dry wen i stick my finger in it


----------

